# only 4 left



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

so here they are

frist up is the smalest of the bunch . This lil male has a bit of a FA but all in all hes a good boy .



















2nd is the other male , also he is the biggest of all them . abit on the shy side until he gets to know you .



















and this is the lil blue baby . sweet is all i need to say about here.










and last is pick of the litter , my fav , the one we was gonna keep . with every one going back off to work we think we will let her go .



















enjoy . if you need more info all my contacts or on the other post . thanx for looking .


----------



## Mom_of_Kambo (Nov 11, 2009)

ALL PUPPIES SOLD OUT YA'LL SORRY!!!!!!


----------

